
Show HN: Your bracelet is your datahub - AccJasson
http://prettio.net/index.php
======
digital_ins
Nice, moreover because you've focused on the design aspects of it. But since
this is ShowHN, I'm gonna ask the usual questions: 1\. Data capacity 2\.
Battery capacity (in mAh) 3\. Weight 4\. Build Materials composition

~~~
AccJasson
thanks,it doesn't contain any battery ,it contains a usb cable,so you can
charge your phone with.Right now we only finish our prototype which is made
from stainless steel,weighs nearly 3.5oz(100g),works with 32gb sd-card(haven't
test other capacity yet).

~~~
digital_ins
how does it charge your phone without a battery inside the bracelet?

~~~
AccJasson
Sorry, it's my mistake that didn't explain it clearly. Our bracelet isn't a
power bank, it has a built-in usb cable to help you connect your phone to a
charger, so there is no battery inside.

~~~
digital_ins
ah - you need to be clear about that - because batteries are heavy and would
make the bracelet warm and unwieldy :-(

------
Immortalin
You might want to add a SoC to it, e.g. Intel Edison.

~~~
AccJasson
thanks,we will try it later, but intel's size is too big for us.

